# GrandRaid Christalp 2012



## Wasp (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo habe 6 Bier getrunken und wollte mich jetzt mit meinen Kumpels beim Christalp 2012 anmelden. Wann wird die Registration eröffnet. Es eilt sehr, da die Wirkung der Biere schon nachlässt und wir es uns sonst nochmal anders überlegen.
Es ist übrigens echt "ernst" gemeint.

Euer Wasp


----------



## 3radfahrer (14. Oktober 2011)

Ja dann Prost Mahlzeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (15. Oktober 2011)

hallo

anmeldung noch nicht möglich zu beobachten aber hier :
http://www.grand-raid-cristalp.ch/de/registrierung und hier:
http://www.datasport.com/de/
frage mich aber wenn man zur anmeldung schon 6 bier braucht  was braucht ihr dann fürs rennen


----------



## element (16. Oktober 2011)

Da hat wohl jemand zuviel Lesewitz konsumiert:

https://www.amazon.de/Held-Sonntag-...2644/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318771231&sr=8-1


----------



## ]:-> (16. Oktober 2011)

element schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand zuviel Lesewitz konsumiert:
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Held-Sonntag-...2644/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318771231&sr=8-1


lol, genau das musst ich auch denken


----------



## MasterMito (19. Oktober 2011)

Bist du Äääääääändi oder einer deiner Kumpels?

Das Buch ist so genial... aber bitte nicht spoilern, bin noch am Lesen


----------



## Wickerer (28. Oktober 2011)

Wasp schrieb:


> Hallo habe 6 Bier getrunken und wollte mich jetzt mit meinen Kumpels beim Christalp 2012 anmelden. Wann wird die Registration eröffnet. Es eilt sehr, da die Wirkung der Biere schon nachlässt und wir es uns sonst nochmal anders überlegen.
> Es ist übrigens echt "ernst" gemeint.
> 
> Euer Wasp



Falls die Wirkung der Biere schon nachgelassen hat, solltet Ihr nochmal nachlegen und dann gleich zur Tat schreiten:

*Les inscriptions 2012 sont ouvertes!*


----------



## Wasp (8. November 2011)

Wickerer schrieb:


> Falls die Wirkung der Biere schon nachgelassen hat, solltet Ihr nochmal nachlegen und dann gleich zur Tat schreiten:
> 
> *Les inscriptions 2012 sont ouvertes!*



Uff! Sind angemeldet. Ganz ohne Biere diesmal.
Tat auch gar nicht weh, auÃer beim Bezahlen: 135 â¬ pro Person mit RÃ¼cktransport sind echt happig.

@Bautiger: Frag mich auch, was wir fÃ¼r's Rennen so brauchen. WeiÃ einer was NÃ¤heres Ã¼ber die Verpflegung bei den Schweizern?
Ach ja: nach dem Rennen selbstverstÃ¤ndlich Champagner. Aber sowas von im Ernst jetzt mal!

GruÃ Wasp


----------



## ]:-> (8. November 2011)

Krass, da kommen wohl noch Rücktransport Gebühren zur Meldegebühr? So langsam aber sicher übersteigt's dann leider doch meine Schmerzgrenze.


----------



## MasterMito (8. November 2011)

Für das übersteigen der Schmerzgrenze ist das Rennen gedacht...


----------



## Bautiger (8. November 2011)

hallo

die Verpflegung ist nicht das dollste,zumindest wars so 2008 wo ich dabei war,getränke sind ok, gels gabs keine, zu der qualität der festen nahrung kann ich nix sagen da ich das während eines rennens nicht vertrag,in sitten bei der technischen kontrolle hat man aber die Möglichkeit am sponsor stand sich mit guten rabatten einzudecken.

eigentlich seltsam da die schweizer marathons,durch gute verpflegung hervortun (einsiedeln,swiss bike masters, eiger)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themar7 (8. November 2011)

Hi bin dieses Jahr dort mitgefahren. Hatte mich erstmal für die Strecke von Nendaz aus entschieden. Die Verpflegung fand ich aber voll ok, gab sogar Suppe in La Viella kuz vor der Tragestrecke. 
Werde 2012 dann von Verbier aus starten. War der beste Marathon den ich je gefahren bin...


----------



## ]:-> (8. November 2011)

MasterMito schrieb:


> Für das übersteigen der Schmerzgrenze ist das Rennen gedacht...



dafür muss ich jetzt einfach mal einen dicken  rausrücken 

an alle:
wie muss ich mir das vorstellen, da kommen am abend die ganzen biker an und werden dann mit bussen und bike-anhängern zurück in den jeweiligen ausgangsort gekarrt?


----------



## zeitweiser (8. November 2011)

]:->;8910916 schrieb:
			
		

> dafür muss ich jetzt einfach mal einen dicken  rausrücken
> 
> an alle:
> wie muss ich mir das vorstellen, da kommen am abend die ganzen biker an und werden dann mit bussen und bike-anhängern zurück in den jeweiligen ausgangsort gekarrt?



Ja ist ein ziemlicher trubel in grimez abends.
Viele lassen sich dort von Bekannten abholen der Ort ist ziemlich klein. Die Busfahrt zurück nach Verbier iss lang glaub über eine Stunde. und nicht angenhem nach 8-10 Std auf dem Bike. Aber wie bereits gesagt die Schmerzgrenzen kann man dort sehr gut entdecken.
Trau Dich


----------



## kangaroo-power (27. Dezember 2011)

Mit Vernunft hat meine Anmeldung wohl ebenfalls nichts zu tun....aber wenn einer von euch einen link findet, auf dem Streckenbeschaffenheit mal ein wenig ausführlicher beschrieben ist, wäre ich dankbar.

Greetz


----------



## leisereiter (27. Dezember 2011)

kangaroo-power schrieb:


> Mit Vernunft hat meine Anmeldung wohl ebenfalls nichts zu tun....aber wenn einer von euch einetn link findet, auf dem  Streckenbeschaffenheit mal ein wenig ausführlicher beschrieben ist, wäre ich dankbar.
> 
> Greetz



die strecke hat sehr viele lange bolzerteile
da muss man dann die zeit aufholen die man zum schluss 
braucht. es gibt ein paar trails die aber nicht zu 
anspruchsvoll sind.
Das schwierigste ist aus meiner erfahrung das zeitlimit
in Evolene. Dort war fuer mich das rennen beendet.
2 Minuten zu spaet.  vom rest kann ich nix erzaehlen auser dass
ich ne freifahrt mit dem bus nach grimez gewonnen hatte


----------



## Rainer_L. (27. Dezember 2011)

Das die Strecke extrem anspruchsvoll ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Es ist aber auch schon ein paar Jahre her...
Was mir noch in schmerzhafter Erinnerung ist ist der finale Downhill ins Ziel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kangaroo-power (27. Dezember 2011)

Rainer_L. schrieb:


> Das die Strecke extrem anspruchsvoll ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Es ist aber auch schon ein paar Jahre her...
> Was mir noch in schmerzhafter Erinnerung ist ist der finale Downhill ins Ziel.



Schmerzhaft ??? Geht doch eigentlich nur noch runter, na ja...scheinen ein paar Gegenanstiege mit dabei zu sein.
Ja, vor dem Zeitlimit habe ich auch allergrößten Respekt...


----------



## Rainer_L. (27. Dezember 2011)

kangaroo-power schrieb:


> Geht doch eigentlich nur noch runter,


Ja und das kann auf einem Zaskar sehr weh tun


----------



## kangaroo-power (28. Dezember 2011)

Na Rainer...nen Zaskar in Kombi mit nem Speedneedle, das ist ja schon fast Old school. Ich kann nachfühlen denn ich habe meine erste Transalp auf einem Zaskar gefahren.
Jetzt soll es aber mit dem Fully geschmeidiger gehen.


----------



## ]:-> (28. Dezember 2011)

Ja wie ist das denn nun mit den Trails, ich habe da schon einiges erwartet, wenn man schon überlal liest, dass da die meisten doch ein Fully nehmen.


----------



## Catsoft (29. Dezember 2011)

leisereiter schrieb:


> die strecke hat sehr viele lange bolzerteile
> da muss man dann die zeit aufholen die man zum schluss
> braucht. es gibt ein paar trails die aber nicht zu
> anspruchsvoll sind.
> ...



Das würde ich mal so unterschreiben. Die Trails sind für sich gar nicht so wild, du bist halt ganz schön fertig und unter Zeitdruck. Das ist IMHO das Problem mit den Trails. Der finale Downhill hats mir immer ganz schön gegeben. Da bist du meist auch schon ganz schön fertig und die Koordination wird zur Herausforderung.


----------



## Bautiger (29. Dezember 2011)

hallo

ich fahrs in 2012 mim HT.
Im Vergleich mit deutschen Marathons hats die Strecke dann doch in sich


----------



## ]:-> (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich fahr eh mitm Race-Fully.
Aber ich bin wirklich immer von einer technisch richtig schweren Strecke Ausgegangen. Habe Berichte gelesen, wo angebliche Trailliebhaber sich am Ende nurnoch Schotter gewünscht haben, weil es so viele waren usw... bin ja jetzt schon etwas überrascht.


----------



## Bautiger (29. Dezember 2011)

hallo

die ewig alte diskussion über was sind ,technisch schwierige strecken 

Für mich ist und der bleibt der Raid eine der technisch anspruchsvollsten Marathons die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin..


----------



## ]:-> (29. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du das schreibst bin ich ja beruhigt. Wir schauen uns das dann einfach zusammen an. Verbier - Grimentz ist Gemeldet - wie versprochen


----------



## kangaroo-power (30. Dezember 2011)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> die ewig alte diskussion über was sind ,technisch schwierige strecken
> 
> Für mich ist und der bleibt der Raid eine der technisch anspruchsvollsten Marathons die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin..




Da bin ich aber froh, lange Anreise Unterkunft usw. da muss schon was passieren.
An dieser Stelle an dich als "alter Hase".....was für Schuhe trägts du, ich denke dabei an die Tragepassage ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md-hammer (30. Dezember 2011)

Wasp schrieb:


> Uff! Sind angemeldet. Ganz ohne Biere diesmal.
> Tat auch gar nicht weh, außer beim Bezahlen: 135  pro Person mit Rücktransport sind echt happig.
> 
> @Bautiger: Frag mich auch, was wir für's Rennen so brauchen. Weiß einer was Näheres über die Verpflegung bei den Schweizern?
> ...



Ich lach mich kaputt. Nach 6 Bieren wollt oder habt ihr euch zur Cristalp angemeldet. Na denn mal viel Spass.
Zu solch einem Rennen meldet man sich meiner Meinung nach nicht aus einer Bierlaune heraus an. War damals in einer ziemlich guten Form und habe gelitten wie ein geprügelter Hund. Zu allem überfluss wurde das Rennen NEUTRALISIERT weil es auf dem Pas de Lona 30 cm Neuschnee gegeben hat (AUGUST) Am vorletzten Gipfel habe ich mein Bike ca. 1 Stunde getragen weil es auf 2400 Metern angefangen hat zu schneien und ein Fahren geschweige denn schieben nicht mehr möglich wahr. Aber vielleicht nimmst du 6 Flaschen Bier mit, dann klappts auch mit der Cristalp.
Tut mir leid aber für mich hört sich sich das an wie die ganzen Hobbybergsteiger mit Turnschläppchen.


----------



## Haferstroh (30. Dezember 2011)

Naja gut, nicht jeder Raid endet im garantierten Schneechaos. Ein kleines bisschen Sommer ist auch in den Walliser Alpen im August schon zu finden. Wenn es nicht grad der allererste Alpenmarathon ist und man auch 10 Stunden am Stück Radfahren kann ohne im Sauerstoffzelt an den Tropf gehängt werden zu müssen, ist auch bei 5000-6000 Jahreskilometern und ordentlichem BMI der grosse Raid zu schaffen.


----------



## Rainer_L. (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab ihn wie gesagt gar nicht so hart in Erinnerung. Ist natürlich alles subjektiv ...

Was mich von einem erneuten Start abhält ist das Geraffel mit dem Transport.


----------



## ]:-> (31. Dezember 2011)

Finde auch, wenn man das nach zwei Wochen immernoch für eine gute Idee hält - nur zu: melden-trainieren-durchziehen. Genau mit sowas wächst man doch. 
Sinnlose Schnapsideen sind für mich kurzfristige Dinge, wo man keine Zeit mehr hat ernsthaft was dafür zu tun.


----------



## kangaroo-power (1. Januar 2012)

....der Mensch braucht Ziele....und wenn sie dann beim Bier entstehen ist das auch egal.


----------



## Bautiger (1. Januar 2012)

hallo



> Da bin ich aber froh, lange Anreise Unterkunft usw. da muss schon was passieren.
> An dieser Stelle an dich als "alter Hase".....was für Schuhe trägts du, ich denke dabei an die Tragepassage ?



werde mir diesmal etwas bequemere Treter mitnehmen,mit carbon Sohlen ist der Anstieg zum Lona nicht lustig,je nach Wetter auch lieber die Winterstiefel ins Auto schmeissen.
unabdingbar beim Rennen sind Beinlinge und Windjacke in der Trikot Tasche
2008 beim Start in Heremence konnte man in kurz kurz starten,auf dem Mandelon hatte es dann aber grad mal 0 grad,wenn du dann nix bei hast wird die Abfahrt richtig lustig 
Ach und Zeit einplanen 2008 wurde das Rennen von Samstag auf Sonntag verschoben (wegen Wetter) wobei die technische Kontrolle am Freitag blieb


----------



## kangaroo-power (2. Januar 2012)

Jo, Danke für den Hinweis mit den Schuhen.....geht sicherlich besser als mit Racetretern.
Ansonsten mit den Klamotten ist mir das sehr wohl klar, war ja schon hin und wieder in den Hügeln unterwegs. Zeit werde ich wohl haben, denn die Anreise ist zu Lang um dort unten gleich wieder zu verschwinden.


----------



## pirate01 (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo Kangaroo,

die Anmeldung für die Langdistanz ist raus und ich bereue es jetzt schon. Sind doch die Erinnerungen an die Qualen beim Ötzi noch frisch und ich fürchte der GRC wird ungleich härter...oje oje

Aber egal. Das neue 29er will gefordert werden und die Beine, ja die Beine...wird schon klappen...seufz. Einfach immer das obere Pedal nach vorne unten drücken, dann kann nix schiefgehen! Und bequeme Schuhe habe ich auch.

Morgen geht das Training los...oder übermorgen...oder über über morgen...oder den Tag danach...oder...Hmmm.

Happy Trails
Pirate


----------



## kangaroo-power (9. Januar 2012)

Hi Pirate, was du benötigst ist eine gehörige Portion Motivation ! 

Denk doch einfach mal darüber nach, also erinnere dich, wie schön es sein kann bei 2 Grad C., leichtem Mieselregen und kräftigen Ostwind durch die Gegen zu radeln, obwohl man seine Regenjacke vergessen hat.
Dieses schöne Gefühl, wenn man zur Tour startet und die Nachbarn hinter dem Fenster mit dem Kopf schütteln und die Kinder mit dem Finger auf dich zeigen.
Dieses tolle Gefühl, wenn man völlig im Arsch nach einem Rennen im Ziel ankommt und die Duschen sind kalt !
Die Freunde auf der Tour ständig saublöde Sprüche machen und man einfach nur WEG will.
Wenn man im Winter exakt die doppelt Zeit zum Reinigen des Rades benötigt, als die reine Fahrzeit !

Man das sind doch Erlebnisse an die man sich gerne erinnert ! Also komm, wie sagt Obelix so schön auf die Frage :

Wie waren die Alpen ? Flach, total flach !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (9. Januar 2012)

kangaroo-power schrieb:


> Dieses schöne Gefühl, wenn man zur Tour startet und die Nachbarn hinter dem Fenster mit dem Kopf schütteln und die Kinder mit dem Finger auf dich zeigen.



Alles relativ.

Autofahrer hupen einen trotzdem an und überholen knapp und aggressiv, und vollblinde Fussgänger raunzen dich trotz Licht an deinem Lenker mit "LIIIIICHTTTTT!!!" an obwohl du dich in der Dunkelheit bei +1° und kräftigem Sprühregen durch den Feierabendverkehr nach 9 Stunden Arbeit kämpfst auf deiner Pendelstrecke nach Hause, die du im Jahr ca. 200mal in die eine und 200mal in die andere Richtung fährst.

Den einzigen Showeffekt habe ich bei meinem Nachbarn. Aber der sieht mich meistens auch nicht dank seiner dicken Zigarettenrauchschwaden, in welche er sich schon morgens um sechs auf der Terrasse stehend hüllt während ich mit dem Rad an ihm vorbei fahre auf dem Weg zur Arbeit oder zum sonntäglichen Frühtraining.


----------



## guenththo (11. Januar 2012)

Hi,
ich will dieses Jahr auch starten nur hab ich schiss mich jetzt anzumelden . Wie viel muss man denn trainieren um die große Runde fahren zu können? Ich würd mich selbst schon als sehr fit betrachten aber alle die ich kenn kotzen wenn Sie von dem Rennen erzählen.


----------



## Wasp (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ein Forumsmitglied hat mir zum Thema eine private Nachricht gesendet, die ich weiter unten mal veröffentliche. Sind doch ganz interessante Infos drin.
Ansonsten: ich will mit meinem Hardtail fahren, ist einfach leichter zu tragen. Nu hat das aber auch nur ne starre Gabel, harthart also. Machbar???
Gruß Wasp

und hier die Mail:
Hi Wasp,

also ich bin den Christalp schon zweimal gefahren jeweils von Heremence aus.

Was du benötigst ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Nimm dir einen Rucksack mit den üblichen sachen (als würdest auf ne normale tour fahren mit)Nimm dir auf jeden fall eine jacke mit, da es auf dem Berg (ca. 3000 HM) sehr kalt sein kann.
Wenn du keine zwei Flaschenhalter am bike hast und die möglichkeit hast zwei hinzumachen dann mach das.
Ansosnten ist die Verpflegung echt TIP TOP (wenn man nicht aufs übelste auf zeit fährt...)
Dort gibt es neben bananen äpfeln orange auch käse brot und nach oder vor dem Tragestück suppe...
Teil deine Kräfte gut ein. Wenn du in la ville angekommen bist wird es ein Tragestück von ca. 400 hm geben..mach dir also gedanken wir du dein bike tragen kannst
Dannach musst du nochmal ca. 200hm hochfahren und dann ist es geschafft. Die Abfahrt mit 15km ist dann sehr geil..auf schotter über sebentienen und später dann bissle im wald und über felsen..war aber damals mit dem Trek Remedy kein problem für mich..
2008 habe ich mich extrem vorbereitet und bin in ca. 8std gefahren. 2009 war es qualvoll da ich nicht vorbereitet war! Ich empfehle dir/euch 2 mal die woche ca. 60-70km zu fahren...

also viel Spass beim Training....


----------



## guenththo (11. Januar 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich nur das eine Tragestück am Ende des Rennens?


----------



## Haferstroh (11. Januar 2012)

guenththo schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich nur das eine Tragestück am Ende des Rennens?



Ja.


----------



## kangaroo-power (11. Januar 2012)

guenththo schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich will dieses Jahr auch starten nur hab ich schiss mich jetzt anzumelden . Wie viel muss man denn trainieren um die große Runde fahren zu können? Ich würd mich selbst schon als sehr fit betrachten aber alle die ich kenn kotzen wenn Sie von dem Rennen erzählen.



Mit dem Anmelden ist das ganz einfach, schau auf den Anfang von diesen thread.....einfach ein paar Bier und dann klappt das.
Das mit dem kotzen, kannst du auch haben, wenn du nur ein 1 Std. Rennen fährst. Ich bin der Meinung, dass man mit 9 bis 10 Wochenstunden schon klar kommen könnte. Mehr Stunden Training bedeutet sicherlich, dass es dir ein wenig leichter fällt, birgt aber die Gefahr, dass man sich so gut fühlt und dann überzockt...

Ist halt alles dann doch wieder irgendwie relativ....

Aber in den Wochen zuvor, sollte man wohl unbedingt längere Radeinheiten trainieren, oder fahr noch locker ein paar Marathons mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 23118 (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo
ich wollte auch noch etwas beitragen zum Thema Grand Raid.
Mittlerweile bin ich 6 mal dort gestartet (3x ab Verbier, 2x Heremence und letztes Jahr zur Abwechslung aus Nendaz).
Meine erste "Lange" dort hatte mich aber viel Lehrgeld gekostet. Für mich war das Hauptproblem die Zeitlimits. Wenn man ab Verbier es erst mal etwas langsamer angehen läßt wird es ab Evolene richtig schwer noch im Zeitlimit zu bleiben. (Für mich war das so). In La Vielle vor der Tragepassage ist die letzte Zeitnahme da war ich das erste mal knapp drunter dann hieß es umdrehen und den Bus nehmen.
Was aber auch immer wieder für großen Spaß sorgt ist das Wetter.
Wenn es vorher viel geregnet hat dann ist die Passage über den Mandelon auch größten Teils eine Trage- bzw Schiebepassage.
Technisch anspruchsvoll ist relativ. Die Schlussabfahrt hat sicher ein paar schwierige Abschnitte aber sonst vielleicht noch die ein oder andere Treppenstufe (Nendaz Skipiste) weiter geht es eigentlich.

Also ,
zügig starten und zum Ende hin Gas geben

Ich fahre übrigens auch wieder mit, mittlerweile schon eine kleine Sucht geworden.

Gruß


----------



## ]:-> (11. Januar 2012)

Wenn das so weiter geht, wird das ja ein ganzes Forumstreffen dort 

Eine Frage schonmal, wie dicht stehen die Verpflegungen? Habe nur die mgkl. einen Flaschenhalter zu montieren und weiß nicht ob ein Trinkruksack nötig ist. Bisher gab es kein Rennen wo ich einen gebraucht hätte.


----------



## client (12. Januar 2012)

..


----------



## j.ö.r.g (12. Januar 2012)

grandios!


----------



## kangaroo-power (12. Januar 2012)

Jo....das passt, da kann man mal sehen wie schön es bei Sonne sein kann


----------



## guenththo (12. Januar 2012)

Die Videos kenn ich. Aber der fährt nur die 93km Runde oder? Ja mim Anmelden wart ich noch bissi. Hatte jetzt ne Knieverletztung und muss sehn wie schnell ich wieder rein komme. Aber hat ja noch bissi Zeit das ganze =)


----------



## paulimax (3. November 2012)

Ich war  einer von diesen Schlappenträgern und bei diesen  Bieren auch beteiligt. Wir kamen auf der Langdistanz alle drei unter elf Stunden durch. Zugegeben, leicht war es wirklich nicht. Vorallem dieser Pas de Loni hat es in sich. Vielleicht half das viele Bier.


----------

